# Wheel refurbishment in belfast?



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey,

Scuffed my wheels last night, its not too bad, theres about 3 spots, its smoothed down but will need painting.

I could paint it myself but im not sure what the colour is. Is there anywhere in or around belfast who i could have look at it? or is there any way to find the colour?

Thanks


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

What kind of car is it? Im assuming Ford judging by your avatar. I know Wurth do the paint for most VW, but not sure about Ford.....
Ive just left 2 wheels into Wheels in Motion - seems to get good reviews. I will let you know how i get on.....
The best option is Nuluk in Carrick but they are dear, and im only getting a couple of wheels done for my daily driver...


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

theres a place in dundonald does wheel refurb if you want pm me i will get the number


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Seconded Nu Look. A little more expensive but the best results by far


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

I have used Nu Look and found the wheels were very susceptible to chipping and the wheels started pitting badly (within 18 months). I have also used Lester Engineering near Moira and found them better.


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

It is a ford, however they are replica wheels of the new focus RS, so i dont know what paint was used.

These are the wheels:










And these are the scuffs, they arent bad, ive sanded the roughness away but its down to the primer:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

By the looks of it, machine polishing may save you a few quid [ spot pads ]
you have nothing to loose apart from time.
hth


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

If you need them refurbed, speak with Suitor in SQ Design


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Where are SQ design based? i notice their site is down.

Im not sure if i want to pay £60+ to have a the full wheel refurbed as these are the only marks. The paint is away, just down tot he primer so i know a machine polish wouldnt do much?

Theres nowhere around who can match a paint colour just by looking at it, or with a colour chart or anything? I think it just needs a touch up


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

SQ are based in Ballygowan, they arent hard to pay either


----------



## ben.uk (Feb 18, 2010)

Alloy boys - http://www.alloyboys.com/ - are an alternative. Mobile so will come to your house on Saturdays etc. Good work too, I do mine myself now but initially get them to do mine.

However as said *perhaps* some very fine grit wet sanding and polish will take this out for you.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Curtiz said:


> SQ are based in Ballygowan, they arent hard to pay either


if they paint wheels like they paint cars i defo wouldnt be near them :lol:


----------



## T_The_Tman_T (Aug 29, 2008)

david.celica said:


> if they paint wheels like they paint cars i defo wouldnt be near them :lol:


2nd that :doublesho


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

A27 in Portadown is very good for fixing wheels I have had several sets and no complaints.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Nuluk if you can afford them, you'll not get better.

But realistically, for copy wheels. Any of the others above probbaly.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Just my opinion, but Nu Luk are now over-rated and tend to under deliver  

The last two sets of wheels I had refurbed by them were poor... one set appear to have been pebble-dashed in places rather than painted, the other set suffered with flaking lacquer within 4 months...

Not good when they are now asking £85 per wheel...


----------



## Paddy_Coyle (Oct 3, 2009)

tim said:


> Nuluk if you can afford them, you'll not get better.
> 
> But realistically, for copy wheels. Any of the others above probbaly.


Nuluk are miles ahead of everyone else imho


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Don't know if the OP got sorted out, but saw a leaflet advertising these guys when I was in CTS last week.

No idea what they are like though...


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

the guys in dundonald do a fantastic job mate


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

NuLuk by miles, Had Lester do a couple of wheels on my daily motor and they made a real  of them.
Just had NuLuk do a full set of 997 Turbo rims and they are better than new almost.
Also, I would say in my experience any large rim is going to collect stone chips nowadays as all mine do anyway.
The guys in dundonald only paint the face of the wheel (i asked) where as NuLuk powder and paint the entire rim.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

must admit we are now using NuLuk for the more badly damaged wheels very good service!


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Bavarian sent my wheels of to NuLuk FOC to be fixed/painted. Came back better than new.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Just thought I'd update this thread. 

Just recently got another set of wheels back from Nuluk and once again top notch service. The wheels were badly corroded and poorly finished from Factory, but came up fantastically. If anything I think they are under valued! (Don't tell Jason I said that... :lol 

Bodyshops don't chemically strip your body panels and powder coat them before repairing them never mind just painting them, and a decent place costs £300+VAT per Panel. £85 per 'panel' (wheel) is a bargain when you put it in perspective. You'd certainly have to pay me more than £85 per wheel to do the job to the finish they achieve!


----------



## steviestdi (Apr 5, 2008)

tim said:


> Just thought I'd update this thread.
> 
> Just recently got another set of wheels back from Nuluk and once again top notch service. The wheels were badly corroded and poorly finished from Factory, but came up fantastically. If anything I think they are under valued! (Don't tell Jason I said that... :lol
> 
> Bodyshops don't chemically strip your body panels and powder coat them before repairing them never mind just painting them, and a decent place costs £300+VAT per Panel. £85 per 'panel' (wheel) is a bargain when you put it in perspective. You'd certainly have to pay me more than £85 per wheel to do the job to the finish they achieve!


Very true however not everyone see's things like that.

Nuluk are by far the best over here for wheels. Dealers from both Charles hurst and isaac agnew use them.


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

Just received my car back this evening after getting some paintwork done to freshen the car up. (stone chips etc)
I had all 4 wheels done at the same time at Nu Luk. Not all that happy this time with the finish.
One of the wheels has a small scrape on the face and all four have the odd bit of dust or dirt under the finish.
Just not the standard i am used to after having these people refurb a set wheel's.
The last few sets have been better than factory new and i am just very disappointed this time as they will now have to go back again. Which leaves me without the car for another week.:wall:


----------

